# Forum Other Languages Germanic languages Scandinavian  l&#246;sa problemen/problemet

## Victor

I googled problemen/problemet and 'problemen' turned out to be as many as 'problemet'. Is there any difference in articles or it's up to a speaker to pick?

----------


## Robert

problemet=the problem        ex:det h

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

What language are you talking about Victor? In Norwegian we only use problemet.

----------


## Axystos

He's talking about swedish.

----------


## Eralash

To clarify- Nouns in Swedish have four forms. For "problem", those are:  *ett* problem = *a* problem (singular/indefinite)
problem*et* = *the* problem (singular/definite) 
problem = problem*s* (plural/indefinite)
problem*en* = *the* problem*s* (plural/definite) 
So you see, it depends on what you mean

----------


## Zhenya

I think that perhaps the confusion here is that it is usually "et" and "en" that are the singularis suffixes. "problemet" "bilen" 
But en is also often the pluralis suffix as in problemen,

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

Well, aren't I glad I speak Norwegian then! 
Ett problem - problem*et*
Flere problemer - problem*ene* 
I vote No to ambiguity! (and EU  :: )

----------

